# Compounding Pharmacy in Playa del Carmen



## Puertodise (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Can anyone tell me if there are compounding pharmacies in Playa del Carmen? :fingerscrossed:

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Hiya Playa said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if there are compounding pharmacies in Playa del Carmen? :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks in advance!


What's a compounding pharmacy?


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

No one does that here in Mexico and even where I lived in the USA. That is old school.
Honestly, the last time I saw anything like that had to be the late 70's in the US. There is no insurance company in North America willing to go that route.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Do we now have beeping ads here?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Naturalistic pharmacies, perhaps.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> Naturalistic pharmacies, perhaps.


 Come to Catemaco, I know a bruja who will get the job done.
"Eye of newt, and toe of frog,
Wool of bat, and tongue of dog,
Adder's fork, and blind-worm's sting,
Lizard's leg, and howlet's wing,--
For a charm of powerful trouble,
Like a hell-broth boil and bubble."

Macbeth (IV, i, 14-15)
.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> Do we now have beeping ads here?


Sounds like it and very annoying they are too, especially when I'm listening to classical music online. I'll drop a message for the new site administrator and see what he has to say about it.


----------



## Puertodise (Jul 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> What's a compounding pharmacy?



Hi Isla,
I found this old thread that helps explain it. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...ico/65225-bio-identcal-hormone-rx-mexico.html


----------



## Puertodise (Jul 9, 2013)

tepetapan said:


> No one does that here in Mexico and even where I lived in the USA. That is old school.
> Honestly, the last time I saw anything like that had to be the late 70's in the US. There is no insurance company in North America willing to go that route.


Thanks for sharing your opinion. What's important to me is if something works. I currently live in North American and my doctor, pharmacy and insurance company "go that route".


----------



## Puertodise (Jul 9, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> Naturalistic pharmacies, perhaps.



Thank you Joaquinx. I'll check into that.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Hiya Playa said:


> Thanks for sharing your opinion. What's important to me is if something works. I currently live in North American and my doctor, pharmacy and insurance company "go that route".


 Right, my bad. could you post the city, state and pharmacy name to help out some friends up north?


----------



## Puertodise (Jul 9, 2013)

tepetapan said:


> Right, my bad. could you post the city, state and pharmacy name to help out some friends up north?




Compounded Prescriptions : Leesburg Pharmacy


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

My state sponsored health plan will not pay for compounded pharmaceuticals, as they are made from bulk chemicals and there is no quality control. One such just closed down in MA, after a disaster with fatal results, as I recall.
I know of no such operations in Mexico, which, by the way, is also in North America.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Hiya Playa said:


> Compounded Prescriptions : Leesburg Pharmacy


 An interesting concept that I never knew still existed these days. 
although it seems some insurances will cover them, they are not FDA approved. Go figure.
Pharmacy Compounding and the FDA: Questions and Answers


----------

